# Not sure what is going on



## bellee (Jun 19, 2014)

I have decided to come here and post as things seem to have started up again after being ok for a while. Firstly, I don't know if it's IBS, no formal diagnosis and no real investigations either. I'm trying to piece together all the background to try to work out what is wrong.

The earliest consistent symptoms I remember were in 2007-09 when I was 20-22. I was at uni, and would nearly every day by the afternoon I would end up with a sore stomach and lots of grumbling. I would always tell people I was hungry if they commented. It was wind though, and by the time I got home I would have watery farts (sorry!) but not be able to have a proper movement. I put it down to sitting all day as well as not having a proper toilet routine and not being able to pass wind during lectures.

In 2010 I sought help for anxiety/depression which had been around for a while lingering in the background but came to a head when I finished uni and didn't know where I was headed. I didn't start medication straight away, just counselling to begin with.

The next significant thing gut-wise was suspected food poisoning at end of 2010. I woke up early in the morning after a Xmas function with horrible cramps and on the toilet every 5-10 mins for at least a few hours. I had never experienced anything like it.

Next, within a few months of the previous incident, one day at work in the afternoon I had really bad stomach cramps and had to go to the bathroom 3 times 10 or so minutes apart but then it was over. I can't really remember how often this happened but when I tried to put it down to something I thought perhaps it was the coffee I had started drinking most days (I used to drink coffee at uni too). I was also going through a stressful time with a new long distance relationship which may have contributed.

Around this time, after a bit of an anxiety attack relating to the relationship, I started on anti-anxiety medication. I trialled one which didn't work and then another which I continue to take at the same dose now.

From the first 3x 'dairrhoea' incident in 2010, this has continued to be the main problem for the past 3 years. I can say in 2013 I experienced an episode at least once a month for most of the year. Before, it just seemed like a random occurrence but once it became more frequent and regular I started trying to work it out. There was always a pattern to it - within half an hour of eating I would get cramps, go to the bathroom, pass a bit of wind and maybe some soft stool but with a lot of pain and difficulty. Then, within 15 mins I would cramp up again, go back to the bathroom and pass a very loose, sloppy stool. Another 15 minutes and more cramps followed by watery diarrhoea. All very unpleasant-smelling. And then it was over. Always 3 movements of those consistencies. It happened at work quite a lot, and I would actually drive home if I felt it coming on so I could just see it out at home.

I brought it up with my GP who basically said "oh its probably IBS", but it never went further. It must have eased off a bit before starting up again every month, which is when I started recording my diet and going to other GPs.

So, the things I started looking into:

Food - no definite triggers, but on recall of all the instances I recalled most were after eating out, so I thought possibly high fat or dairy as it had happened a few times after rapid milk consumption (which could also be fat)

Gall bladder - based on the fat theory, and family history of gall bladder troubles --> had an ultrasound which found nothing abnormal

Monthly cycle - since it was happening monthly. Which reminded me that my bowels were affected during my period back in my mid teens before I started the pill and I had seen a gyn back then who did an ultrasound showing possible polyps but it never went further. I am on the pill now and rarely have my period (run packs together)

Endometriosis - based on my own plus family history, plus discussions with GP about the possibility. Was referred for a gyn appointment but they never contacted me and then I moved away

And that's pretty much where it's at now. I started using loperamide as a preventive probably since late last year, particulalry if I knew I was going somewhere and didn't want the inconvenience or discomfort of these episodes. I would have to say it has been effective, as I have only had one instance this year so far (fingers crossed). I do think I am more careful with what I eat too if we are going out, or if I know I will be eating something possibly quite rich or fatty I will take a tablet before we go.

Saying that, this week I have been experiencing symptoms very much like those I first had at uni, with the grumbling stomach, "wet" wind but not passing any stools, which starts toward mid afternoon and discomfort persisting into the evening/night. I do wonder if it is becuase in my new job I am sitting down a lot again. I rarely drink coffee, nothing else has really changed in my diet. The only other thing is possible stress/anxiety with my new job, but I don't feel this is the case.

It's been in the back of my mind until this week. But now with these symptoms I am back to wondering. As I am in a new town, I don't have a doctor as yet so I guess it will be a little while before I have answers.

Thanks for reading my novel.... any thoughts or discussions are welcome


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I have noticed the monthly cycle too! Trust me on this, this year, I've been really sick... Stress, they told me. But I don't feel stressed! I have the same "toilet routine", but I used to have it in the mornings (before work). Now, it's always between 4 and 6 PM) Anyway, the hospital gave me Protylol for the time being, as I have my appointment mid July. It's actually doing some good! Look into it if you can. (Or Bentylol) Let me know if there are any developments on your situation. Hopong you feel better!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Banging pipes! That's what I call the "grumbling." Here is the solution - go somewhere and fart! Better out than in. The more stress, the more gas. If I am feeling really bad I will lay down somewhere private (if possible) for about 15 minutes which seems to increase the likelihood the gas will pass. For some reason I think this helps with bowel regularity, but that might be all in my head. I'm going to keep thinking that because I like to use my brain to control my gut. I.e. Telling my body good thoughts about "this is only temporary" or "if I keep eating this healthy food I'm going to get control" or "if I get the gas out then the bloating, pain, inflammation will go down and I will get control."

Works for me!

I have noticed more connection recently with my period and gut issues. I guess stress is stress.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting that you say that you are struck down after eating out; my experience is similar and I have problems during or just after travelling too. I love travelling so I find it hard to come to terms with this idea but... could these experiences be anxiety related rather than diet? My body seems to treat fear and excitement all the same way i.e. via the GI system. Not uncommon of course but it has taken me a while to figure out that I invariably feel unwell when I stay over at a friend's house, am travelling or we're away on on holiday. I have read that this kind of problem could be a sort of agoraphobia; there is the practical issue for some sufferers of not be able to easily access a bathroom when away from home, which must be very stressful. I am going to try hypnotherapy ... if anxiety (even if you don't know that you have it) can be managed it'll be interesting (understatement) to see if it helps the physical problems.


----------

